# Uber needs to get more aggressive in encouraging riders to tip.



## FoxFire (Oct 1, 2017)

From what I understand, originally Uber claimed tipping was unnecessary as it was included in the fare. 

No idea if this was the case or not, since I only started driving 3 weeks ago.

If so, and passengers are still under the impression that tips are included in the VERY low fares they pay, then Uber needs to take a more aggressive stance in getting the word out to passengers that tipping drivers is strongly encouraged, unless they've received exceptionally poor service.


----------



## Bpr2 (Feb 21, 2017)

Gotta agree with you on this. Have over heard a few “well it’s included” convos and I pip in asking why they think that; and tell them it hasn’t ever been included in the fare, just like cabs. 

Most of the time it was “oh shyt I feel terrible” one time though earned her a 1 Star 

“Here’s two bucks. That’s what I think the skill set for this (air quotes) job is worth”


----------



## chitown73 (Jul 18, 2017)

FoxFire said:


> From what I understand, originally Uber claimed tipping was unnecessary as it was included in the fare.
> 
> No idea if this was the case or not, since I only started driving 3 weeks ago.
> 
> If so, and passengers are still under the impression that tips are included in the VERY low fares they pay, then Uber needs to take a more aggressive stance in getting the word out to passengers that tipping drivers is strongly encouraged, unless they've received exceptionally poor service.


And just what makes you think they have any interest in encouraging the pax to tip drivers? They actually fought against giving the pax the option to tip you in the first place.
Your making a moral argument, are you forgetting that this is Uber were taking about?


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

FoxFire said:


> From what I understand, originally Uber claimed tipping was unnecessary as it was included in the fare.
> 
> No idea if this was the case or not, since I only started driving 3 weeks ago.
> 
> If so, and passengers are still under the impression that tips are included in the VERY low fares they pay, then Uber needs to take a more aggressive stance in getting the word out to passengers that tipping drivers is strongly encouraged, unless they've received exceptionally poor service.


If SANTA gave FREE RIDES

THEY WOULD STILL BELIEVE IN SANTA TOO !


----------



## Uberfunitis (Oct 21, 2016)

Just because Uber added a tipping function within the app does not indicate that they now are in favor of tipping. Adding the function was the result of a lawsuit not their own decision, Uber still believes that tipping is not required or expected.


----------



## uberboy1212 (Jan 10, 2017)

Most Uber customers still believe the tip is included. This is one of the reasons they prefer using Uber and Ubereats. Uber def needs to be more aggressive encouraging tipping. My tips have gone up from @10% to @25% since they added in app tipping. Better than nothing but I dont think something closer to 50% is asking too much



Uberfunitis said:


> Just because Uber added a tipping function within the app does not indicate that they now are in favor of tipping. Adding the function was the result of a lawsuit not their own decision, Uber still believes that tipping is not required or expected.


And the lawsuit was a result of Uber being guilty of lying to their customers for their own personal gain


----------



## Uberfunitis (Oct 21, 2016)

uberboy1212 said:


> Most Uber customers still believe the tip is included. This is one of the reasons they prefer using Uber and Ubereats. Uber def needs to be more aggressive encouraging tipping. My tips have gone up from @10% to @25% since they added in app tipping. Better than nothing but I dont think something closer to 50% is asking too much
> 
> And the lawsuit was a result of Uber being guilty of lying to their customers for their own personal gain


That does not change what I said they still seem to believe that tipping is not required or expected and saying so is not lying.


----------



## Cheapskate Report (Oct 3, 2017)

Uber protects its riders more than its drivers.....since the tap app was added now more drivers go back and down rate the non tippers....I myself would go back and every day down rate 2 or 3 airport pax with luggage that didn't tip.....well now Uber is blocking this re rating after the fact....my bet is passengers complained about revenge rating....ok from now on when I sniff out a cheap O I will give 4 stars right on the spot...I had been nice giving all pax 5 and only down rate the airport pax with luggage or bags that I provided assistance....


----------



## Uberfunitis (Oct 21, 2016)

Cheapskate Report said:


> Uber protects its riders more than its drivers.....since the tap app was added now more drivers go back and down rate the non tippers....I myself would go back and every day down rate 2 or 3 airport pax with luggage that didn't tip.....well now Uber is blocking this re rating after the fact....my bet is passengers complained about revenge rating....ok from now on when I sniff out a cheap O I will give 4 stars right on the spot...I had been nice giving all pax 5 and only down rate the airport pax with luggage or bags that I provided assistance....


Be ready for the retaliatory ratings I know I watch mine and if it goes down at all I dont try and figure out did the driver give me a 4 or a 3 or whatever it is an automatic 1 star unless I did something to deserve it.... and no, not tipping is not a valid reason as tipping is not required or expected.


----------



## Cheapskate Report (Oct 3, 2017)

Uberfunitis said:


> Be ready for the retaliatory ratings I know I watch mine and if it goes down at all I dont try and figure out did the driver give me a 4 or a 3 or whatever it is an automatic 1 star unless I did something to deserve it.... and no, not tipping is not a valid reason as tipping is not required or expected.


if the driver lifts your luggage and puts in the trunk and takes it out at the airport or train station you SHOULD be TIPPING.... ordinary pickup point a to point B is different.....even the hotel shuttle that takes to the airport expects to be tipped...only tight wads cheapos believe otherwise...


----------



## Kodyhead (May 26, 2015)

Cheapskate Report said:


> Uber protects its riders more than its drivers.....since the tap app was added now more drivers go back and down rate the non tippers....I myself would go back and every day down rate 2 or 3 airport pax with luggage that didn't tip.....well now Uber is blocking this re rating after the fact....my bet is passengers complained about revenge rating....ok from now on when I sniff out a cheap O I will give 4 stars right on the spot...I had been nice giving all pax 5 and only down rate the airport pax with luggage or bags that I provided assistance....


I think a lot of you guys are wasting time going back and rerating pax, and trusting uber is actually reading your complaint, in addition to actually lowering their rating afterwards


----------



## Uberfunitis (Oct 21, 2016)

Cheapskate Report said:


> if the driver lifts your luggage and puts in the trunk and takes it out at the airport or train station you SHOULD be TIPPING.... ordinary pickup point a to point B is different.....even the hotel shuttle that takes to the airport expects to be tipped...only tight wads cheapos believe otherwise...


I have never tipped a shuttle driver nor have I ever seen one being tipped.... but yes I am a tight wad when it comes to spending money.


----------

